# Coil Building Software?



## Neal (28/3/16)

Hello All,
Hope you are enjoying your Easter weekend. I recall seeing a piece of software when I was new to forum that enabled you to put in your gauge, wraps, I.D. etc. which would then give you an idea of Ohms the coil would be. I have done a search on forum but can't seem to find a reference. I was not building coils when I first came across it, but it would be very helpful on my hamfisted and noobish journey into the intricacies of getting a decent build. Thanks in advance and hopefully will be of assistance to some other members.


----------



## Ezekiel (28/3/16)

Hi @Neal. The best software IMO is actually a website:

www.steam-engine.org

Go to the coil-building tab (the paperclip icon) - everything you need is right there. You can look at the guide in my signature for explanation of the heat flux, surface area and heat capacity - three very useful properties for Kanthal and TC builds once you get the hang of things!

Ask if you have any trouble with the site! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/3/16)

Are you looking for something that does not require an internet connection?
Most people use: http://www.steam-engine.org
If you have an iPhone or android, there is an app called Vape Boss which has an ohms law calculator, DIY juice calculator etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (28/3/16)

If on Android Check out "Vape Tool"
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stasbar.vape_tool

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (28/3/16)

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/lucbigjohn-desktop-calculator.1241/
i have been using this for a while and it works for my needs.


----------



## VapeSnow (28/3/16)

Best coil app imo you can get on IOS is MicroCoilPro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (28/3/16)

Microcoil Pro for me too.


----------

